# Specials > Testing Ground >  How to.....Upload Avatar?

## Poppy_88

Hi there

Just wondering if someone can help me to upload a photo for alongside my name, everyone seems to have really interesting ones!

When i go to 'Edit avatar options' it won't let me de-select the blue dot beside 'Don't use an avatar option' Re-setting the field doesn't seem to work either?

Any help appreciated

Thanks

----------


## Thumper

Hi poppy,you have to wait until you become a .orger before you can have an avatar...keep posting it wont take you long  :Wink:  x

----------


## Poppy_88

Oh right - I have been a member on Caithness.org for quite a while now, but really just to keep up to date with local events when i'm at Uni, unless i feel very strongly about something i don't post anything! So it takes a certain number of posts before i'm a full member kind-of-thing?

x

----------


## golach

> Oh right - I have been a member on Caithness.org for quite a while now, but really just to keep up to date with local events when i'm at Uni, unless i feel very strongly about something i don't post anything! So it takes a certain number of posts before i'm a full member kind-of-thing?
> 
> x


You have to have at least 30 posts to become an .orger

----------


## Thumper

Limits are set at 30 days membership and 150 posts,60days-75 posts and 120days-30 posts,so you have to post another 23 posts before you become an orger,its easy to do so just get posting  :Smile:  x
ps posts on jokes thread don't count x

----------


## Poppy_88

Thanks guys!!

Will get posting - It's so addictive.... And it's a good skive from the exam revision i'm supposed to be doing!! 

 ::

----------


## highlander

Hello poppy_88, why not start by telling us about your exams, what are you sitting, and hope to do.

----------


## Poppy_88

Thank you for the suggestion Highlander... Should bring me out of my shell a bit!!  :: 

I'm at Strathclyde Uni in the centre of Glasgow studying English literature and French... Enjoying it so far although the course work can be tough!

At the end of my course i'd like to go into Journalism... perhaps writing about Equestrian or travel issues, as i've always been into everything horsey, and like to travel when time and money allows me to! But it's a very competitive field so i'll just have to see what comes up and try my best.

Just enjoying being a student really, love the lifestyle and the city of Glasgow, great pubs/clubs/cafes... Coming from a small place like Thurso it's great to have a choice of activities to do at the weekend! 

Now that i've started i'll never be off Caithness.org! Great for keeping up with news!

x

----------


## twiglet

Keep posting poppy. I'm a new member and my aim is to become a .orger.  I want that Avatar too!

Good luck with the studies.

----------


## stiggy

Like you i also want an Avatar and was wondering how to get one

----------


## sphinx

you have to be come an orger   ::

----------


## bluebell

I also was wondering how to get an avatar so now I've found out how I had better get posting ::

----------


## miranda

> I also was wondering how to get an avatar so now I've found out how I had better get posting


bluebell loving your avatar!!!!! i cant be long now ....dont know what i'll go for ::

----------


## rob16d

I'm gonna put a pic of my little kitten (passed on) Tilly when I can!

----------


## Venture

Im having difficulty trying to put an avatar on my file.  It keeps saying file failed.  Can anyone help

----------


## Venture

Seems like I must of cracked it after all.  Only thing is he's not waving like he should be.  How do I get him to do that.

----------


## the_count

ok post 31 cos i got to 30 and nothg happened lol maybe its this extra one that takes you to orger lol ::

----------


## the_count

oh and posts on the testing ground dont count either lol

----------

